# how do wyndham points convert to RCI use



## ronandmakirsch (Oct 3, 2009)

I have recently purchased 259 wyndham points at seawatch plantation at Myrtle Beach. I am not using the 2009 points and will be banking them with RCI. How will these points convert for use? I do not have use of the RCI site to book anything yet as everything has not been processed yet. The RCI site allows me to browse the resorts and there seem to be great miles deals but when I called to discuss, I learned that this has nothing to do with the Wyndham miles. How does this work and what can I expect to get for a high traffic time such as mid winter break in February. I would likely want to spend time in New York City of someplace really warm as in south Florida. Do I have a reasonable probability of being able to book a nice place?


----------



## ausman (Oct 3, 2009)

As a new user you would be well advised to join the forum at:
www.WyndhamOwners.org

Documents there to review are the Primer and the World Wide Exchange document.

In partial answer to your question, points are converted to RCI use by depositing as weeks. For example 105K points converts to a red week 1BR for deposit. The Exchange document will give greater detail.

For higher demand times Wyndham points are best used within Wyndham for Wyndham resorts. Wyndham has resorts in Florida but not in NY city.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 3, 2009)

Winter in South Florida 2011 - maybe.   2010 most likely not - as I booked my RCI Weeks exchanges for February, 2010 in South Florida in December, 2008.  You might be able to get an exchange into the Orlando area this winter.

You will have to stay on top of Wyndham to get your RCI Weeks account set up before December 31, 2009.  Your deposits to RCI MUST be done by then.  Wyndham has a way to stall in setting up many of the RCI accounts for the new Wyndham resale points owners, claiming you should just use the prior owner's account and RCI not going to change the names on the RCI account or give you the password.  

As for more information, I believe you might have brought 259,000 Wyndham Points.  There is a table to convert Wyndham Points to be deposited for different size weeks to your external exchange company (RCI).  It also has seasons of the year.  These Wyndham deposits may not be very good traders, as Wyndham chooses which weeks are deposited and not you.  

May I ask where you have been learning about depositing to RCI?  There are very complete threads on this subject under the Wyndham group thread here on TUG. If you search there, it might help to answer some of your questions.


----------



## Conan (Oct 4, 2009)

The deposits get made in specific amounts - - 28K 70K 105K etc.  They'll take higher numbers too but I've found if you can't "see" a week you want with 105K you won't see it with any higher amount either.

There are two ways to deposit.  Either they'll give you a specific week deposit of their choosing that you can search on-line, or they'll just give you generic credit that you need to phone to search with.  On the generic points you're allowed to make a tentative deposit, search, and if you don't find anything you want you can call back within 24-48 hours and they'll return the points to your account (but of course come December if that's your use year you'll need to make the deposit for good or your points will expire).

I"ve had good success in the past but lately I'm not seeing the week I want via Wyndham, even when it's a week I know is there for people with better trading power.


----------

